# Packer Bars in Fargo ??



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Now that I have your attention:

Once again my wife is asking about relocating back to the Dakotas. She and I share the same feelings about wanting to live there although.....I also use my head when making these decisions. I/we turned down an opportunity about a month ago (because of her not wanting to take a paycut). Well, after visiting family this week she really wants to head back home to Minnesota's western-most city (Fargo/W. Fargo).

I NEVER thought Fargo would be an option for me because I like the Bis/Man area so much, but a "decent" opportunity exists for me with my company. My main question is, with all the Viking Fans :eyeroll: on this website, are there any good places to watch Packer Games (on those Sunday's I'm not out in the field)  ?

Thanks!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

You knew I would be one of the first to reply.......... :lol:

There is no such thing, this year, as a good Packer game, unless you are talking about the West Fargo Packers, but you cannot get high school games at the bar, unless it is the cable taped replay!!!! :wink:


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

go sooners............

:stirpot:


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

he must be announcing he's going to the Vikes. The vikes don't have enough band-aid Quarterbacks..... oke:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Remmy, you've got a pm.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> Well, after visiting family this week she really wants to head back home to Minnesota's western-most city (Fargo/W. Fargo).


What an insult to the great state of Minnesota :wink:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> Remmy, you've got a pm.


My dog is quite disappointed.........Remmi, not Remmy :beer: LOL


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

g/o said:


> What an insult to the great state of Minnesota :wink:


Well, when I was in ND.........we referred to the Fargo area as Minnesota! :lol:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> Well, when I was in ND.........we referred to the Fargo area as Minnesota!


Bert, Would have a fit to be classified as the same as someone from Fargo :lol:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Remmi,

I watched Packer games at Buffalo Wild Wings in GF while I was stationed there. Nothing worse than a bunch of drunk Vikes fans blowing that damn horn! :lol:

Good luck in your decision!

Mike


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

I have been told that alot of Packer fans hang out at the I Beam bar in Moorhead.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> I have been told that alot of Packer fans hang out at the I Beam bar in Moorhead.


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

> I have been told that alot of Packer fans hang out at the I Beam bar in Moorhead.


Nate, "you've been told???" I saw you there last week. Thanks for the great time! :beer:

BTW, you said you'd call...liar!


----------



## Ihuntnfish (Sep 13, 2005)

Great advice Nate, I do believe that the I beam is prime packer stopping grounds. Now we just need to keep the vikes out of the bars or at least out of thier cars after a few drinks. I thought Robinson had learnd his lesson from the past.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Gaw I need to move to Nodak....


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

Ihuntnfish said:


> I thought Robinson had learnd his lesson from the past.


Exactly! :eyeroll:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

lol, funny stuff. might want to hold off on the ibeam until AFTER the packers games, have a couple drinks there and you'll be feeling much better.

as for watching packer games around fargo, most bars are either full of vikes fans and packer fans, usually both. You should be able to find a game on somewhere

good luck, and ya know what, welcome back most of all

Tator


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Looks to me that I Beam Joint is for ************ Fans!!!!


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

OK I grew up in central ND (Garrison) and have lived here all but 2 years when I lived in Fergus Falls, MN. I now reside in Fargo. I will say that the attitude of people in Fergus and Fargo is way more similar than those in central ND (Minot, Bismarck, Jamestown and small towns between Minot and Bismarck). That said I agree the only difference between the Fargo metro (West Fargo, Fargo, Moorhead, Dilworth) is the taxes. The attitude of the majority of people is the same. They talk about the "lakes" meaning any in MN. If you ask most about Sak., Ashtabula, DL ect they won't have a clue about them but ask about Lake of the Woods or one near Brainard, Bemidji ect they will know all about it. Fargo claims to be Gateway to the west, yep gateway the west starts just outside of the metro's borders.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

where did that come from???? I thought we were talking about packer fans/fargo etc......... ??? I'll have to reread the posts, I must've missed something along the lines


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

Sorry about that I was replying to the first conversations. I couldn't contribute to the bar scene much less gay bars. uke:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

That is what makes these forums great/funny. One "off" comment sends the whole thread down a different tangent!

I don't plan on being in the bar on many Sundays. I really do hunt every weekend and only watch the games in my parents cabin if we are done/tired. Was just hoping there was a place to catch the Pack with other highly intellectual football fans!

Thanks!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

> Was just hoping there was a place to catch the Pack with other highly intellectual football fans!


Great observation. If you ever desire going to a game at Lambeau, let me know. I married into season tickets...9 rows up in the south end zone.

Move back to ND! I've only been gone 9 months and it's killing me!!!

Mike...


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

taddy1340 said:


> Great observation. If you ever desire going to a game at Lambeau, let me know. I married into season tickets...9 rows up in the south end zone.
> 
> Move back to ND! I've only been gone 9 months and it's killing me!!!
> 
> Mike...


I may take you up on the ticket offer!

Our moving depends upon my wife and if she can find a decent job. Her family really wants us back there and I miss the ND lifestyle SOOOO MUCH. I just don't want to make the wrong decision for us. Although my opportunity is decent, I'm not sure what I want to do long term. The whole happiness vs. income debate again.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Once the chillins start showing up you will never regret your decision. There is no better place to raise your family. Also, as someone much smarter than me once said, "take your kids hunting and you will never have to hunt for your kids".

If you do end up in West Minneapolis (West Fargo), let me know. I will get you on a great waterfowl hunt in exchange for watching the great Remmi do his thing!!!!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Remmi,

As you are well aware of, money isn't the only thing in life. With that being said, you need to decide what's best for you and your wife and any future children. When I am done with the AF in 12 years, we will immediately move back to ND. Why? Because of the obvious...schooling, low crime, hunting, etc. Maybe you have to set a 5 or 10-year plan for you and your wife. Begin saving for your move back to ND now and move back later. Invest some your extra $ with the understanding it will be used to offset pay cuts for your move back.

Lastly, I tell you this. I looked at getting out of the AF in May '05 and settling in ND. I found PLENTY of jobs that would pay well enough for a comfortable living. I truly don't believe all the doom and gloom about the ND job market -- is it tough? Yes. However, with your drive and work ethic you'll succeed! Maybe you can use some of your talents to bring in extra income -- train pointers on the side.

My point with your decision is that it's like any other challenge in life... the level of your determination to succeed determines your level of success.

Make sense?

Best of luck!

Mike


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Remmi, I don't know about the good or bad bars in Fargo. I do know that if you are basing your decisions strictly on monetary considerations that you might just as well stay where you are and keep making the big bucks. North Dakota isn't all about making money, although it is a necessary evil. There is just so very much you can have here that is impossible elsewhere. Think about it and I know you will get what I am saying. From the last great bastion of the independant hunter and unabashed family man, Burl


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Burly1 said:


> I do know that if you are basing your decisions strictly on monetary considerations that you might just as well stay where you are and keep making the big bucks. North Dakota isn't all about making money, although it is a necessary evil. There is just so very much you can have here that is impossible elsewhere. Think about it and I know you will get what I am saying.


Burl, you are 100% right. I never thought this would be a tough decision (to move back to ND). If all works out, they want me living/working in Fargo October 1st, just in time for Roosters!

djleye, my lovely wife gets mad at me because for the past week I have been watching my pheasant hunting videos and teasing my pup.......yes, I bought 3 of them last fall out of depression from our move to the cities. Every time Rem hears a cackle on the screen she whines :beer: and in a very sadistic way I ENJOY IT !!! :wink:

P.S. I may take you up on that waterfowl hunt, but only in a duck boat while busting roosts! :stirpot:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Got any war eagle boats, you should still have your MN plates at that point!!!! We'll take your vehicle!! (just a joke guys, relax!!!!)


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

djleye said:


> 'The Greatest Resolution In Our Generation Is The Discovery That Human
> Beings, By Changing The Inner Attitudes Of Their Minds, Can Change The
> Outer Aspects Of Their Lives." --
> William James


I love that quote !


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

you do that too huh DJ. Ya see, we'll usually park their vehicle about 500 yards up the road, unhook their duckboat trailer and haul that 500 yards the other way, kinda a double whammy. :lol:

by the way, just joking also


----------

